# foreknew/foreknowledge books?



## thistle93 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi! I am looking for as many recommendations on books that deal with meaning of forknew from Romans 8:29 and forknowledge from 1 Peter 1:2 as I can. Any recommendations? Prefer book recommendations but article recommendations are also of interest. Thank you!


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## NB3K (Jul 15, 2011)

Monergism :: Foreknowledge of God

This is Mongerism's Director of Theology

the link has a wealth on info on the foreknowledge of God


----------

